# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت كل واحد يقول مين الشخص وهيقله ايه

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيح

مش مهم هقوله ايه 

شكرا مايكل للسؤال ومستنين الباقى ​


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش هقـــــــول بقى :wub:

انت حشري ليه يا مايكل :t30:​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى أقعد مع نفسى شوية و أعاتبها بس هى مش فاضية 
ميرسى كتييير ع السؤال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش هقـــــــول بقى :wub:
> 
> انت حشري ليه يا مايكل :t30:​*



*سوووسه يابت يا رزه

ماشي يارخمه*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اقعد معاه ومش عارف لا صعب السؤال دا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> نفسى أقعد مع نفسى شوية و أعاتبها بس هى مش فاضية
> ميرسى كتييير ع السؤال




*ميرسي ع مرورك مسيحيه

نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> اقعد معاه ومش عارف لا صعب السؤال دا



*صعب ليه يا ميرنا
مش انتي عايزه اسئله
ردي بقي وقوليلي يالا*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مع .......... :wub::wub:
مرسي للسؤال مايكل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مع .......... :wub::wub:
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل​



*ههههههههههه
هو السؤال صعب قوي كده
ولا كل البنات بقت سووسه
ميرسي ع مرورك الملكه*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *صعب ليه يا ميرنا*
> *مش انتي عايزه اسئله*
> 
> *ردي بقي وقوليلي يالا*​


 
منا لو قلت بابا يسوع بقعد معاه وبيسمعنى بساعات لو قلت مينا منا برضو بشوفه وبكلمه كل يوم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*اكتر ناس اللي بحبهم طبعا*​


----------



## نغم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى اقعد مع نفسى واكلمها بس مش عارفة لان كل مابكلمها بحسها بتضل مخبية على شى افكارى صعب توصل لذلك الالم
نفسى اقعد مع يسوع بس مش عارفة كيف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> منا لو قلت بابا يسوع بقعد معاه وبيسمعنى بساعات لو قلت مينا منا برضو بشوفه وبكلمه كل يوم




*قلتي فين يابنتي 
ردك الاولاني اهوه*​


apsoti قال:


> اقعد معاه ومش عارف لا صعب السؤال دا



*مفهمتش حاجه منه 
عشان كده قلتلك قولي تاني
ميرسي ع مرورك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكتر ناس اللي بحبهم طبعا*​




*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> نفسى اقعد مع نفسى واكلمها بس مش عارفة لان كل مابكلمها بحسها بتضل مخبية على شى افكارى صعب توصل لذلك الالم
> نفسى اقعد مع يسوع بس مش عارفة كيف




*ربنا معاكي يا نغم

ميرسي ع مرورك*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قلتي فين يابنتي *
> *ردك الاولاني اهوه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
عارف يا كوكو ليك حق تسئل السؤال دا 
انا بستنى مينا مثلا يوم او يومين فى الاسبوع بحسهم سنة عبال ميوصل اليوم دا ولما اقعد معاه لو كانو 2 او 3 ساعات بيبقو ثانية


----------



## mero_engel (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسي اقعد مع شخصين مع نفسي وراجع معاها بعد القرارت 
ومع ربنا لانه بجد نفسي اتكلم معاه قوووي
ميرسي يا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> عارف يا كوكو ليك حق تسئل السؤال دا
> انا بستنى مينا مثلا يوم او يومين فى الاسبوع بحسهم سنة عبال ميوصل اليوم دا ولما اقعد معاه لو كانو 2 او 3 ساعات بيبقو ثانية




*غيرك بتستني كل 10 ايام او اكتر
وبتقعد معاه يوم او اتنين بالكتير
وفي اليوم هما 2 او 3 بالكتير
احمدي ربنا يا ميرنا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> نفسي اقعد مع شخصين مع نفسي وراجع معاها بعد القرارت
> ومع ربنا لانه بجد نفسي اتكلم معاه قوووي
> ميرسي يا مايكل




*شكرا ميروو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Bent Christ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_*مع نفسى      ​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مارين ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *غيرك بتستني كل 10 ايام او اكتر*
> *وبتقعد معاه يوم او اتنين بالكتير*
> *وفي اليوم هما 2 او 3 بالكتير*
> 
> *احمدي ربنا يا ميرنا*​


 
لا منا بحمده بس عاوز اقعد معاه اكتر برضو :budo:
اصلى انا مينا عودنى على يومين فى الاسبوع وعشان مشغول ناو مش بيجى غير يوم بحس انى بستنى سنة عشان اقعد معاه ثانيه حاسة حتى انى مش بلحق اتكلم معاه دا جنان دا ولا ايه :close_tem


----------



## back_2_zero (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الناس اللى باعونى 
و حتى مستنوش يقولوا انا غلط ف اية 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا منا بحمده بس عاوز اقعد معاه اكتر برضو :budo:
> اصلى انا مينا عودنى على يومين فى الاسبوع وعشان مشغول ناو مش بيجى غير يوم بحس انى بستنى سنة عشان اقعد معاه ثانيه حاسة حتى انى مش بلحق اتكلم معاه دا جنان دا ولا ايه :close_tem




*قصدك هو مش بيلحق يقول كلمه واحده
البنات رغايين بقي وده طبعهم :a63:
عشان كده بقي يروح يوم واحد
شكلك زهقتيه في عيشته من دلوقتي
الله يكون في عونك يا مينا​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسي اقعد مع ربنا كتير اوي اوي عشان محتاجه اكلمه

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصدك هو مش بيحلق يقول كلمه واحده*
> *البنات رغايين بقي وده طبعهم :a63:*
> *عشان كده بقي يروح يوم واحد*
> *شكلك زهقتيه في عيشته من دلوقتي*
> ...


 لا خالص انا حد سكوتى موت فى الواقع ومينا مجنناه الحتة دى ممكن اكلمه فى رسايل موبيل لكن هو فى وشى لا اتكسف مووت بس بحاول اطلع من دا عشان بيضايق مووت


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*يسوع الرب
نفسى قووووووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> الناس اللى باعونى
> و حتى مستنوش يقولوا انا غلط ف اية
> ​




*شكرا باك ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اقعد مع ربنا كتير اوي اوي عشان محتاجه اكلمه
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا ميكي




*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا خالص انا حد سكوتى موت فى الواقع ومينا مجنناه الحتة دى ممكن اكلمه فى رسايل موبيل لكن هو فى وشى لا اتكسف مووت بس بحاول اطلع من دا عشان بيضايق مووت




*هتقوليلي يا ميرنا 
سكوتي ع الاخر
انتي بتتكسفي كمان
لا فعلا ربنا يكون في عونه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *يسوع الرب
> نفسى قووووووووووووووووووى
> *​




*شكرا السامريه ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مع ربنا..حقيقى نفسيييييييي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيش حد عايزة اقعد معاه ومش عارقه 
اللي بحب اشوفه بشوفة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ماريان ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*طب مفيبيييش أختيارات:smile02 *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *طب مفيبيييش أختيارات:smile02 *​




*لا مفيش*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مافيش حد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

